# How much quicker to correct with a Rotary than a DA?



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I use a DA at the moment which apart from the odd RDS seems to correct my cars very well and Im pleased with the results. It does seem sloooooooow however! Moving the machine 1 inch or so a second for 6-7 passes takes a fair while and for this reason im interested in investing in a rotary as well.

Am i right in thinking you move a rotary much quicker across the paintwork? If so im guessing the set will be completed a fair bit quicker?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A rotary is generally much quicker especially on harder paints. On very soft paint a DA is going to be the better tool. One of the nice things about a DA is anyone can very quickly get decent results, a rotary takes longer to get the basics and is less forgiving of poor technique. I do not want to put you off getting a rotary, it is not a fire breathing machine and if you fancy one then buy one.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Or get a Flex3401, its a bit of both:thumb:


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. A friend has a rotary so I might try and borrow it.

On YouTube videos people seem to be flying over the paintwork with the machines- looks far quicker than the DA! I can't really understand why the technique is harder to master- most machine induced defects to tackle?

The DaveKG guide suggests lots of passes with the rotary as opposed only 6-7 with the DA, surely the higher passes would outweigh the time aspect of using the rotary?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

minibbb said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. A friend has a rotary so I might try and borrow it.
> 
> On YouTube videos people seem to be flying over the paintwork with the machines- looks far quicker than the DA! I can't really understand why the technique is harder to master- most machine induced defects to tackle?
> 
> The DaveKG guide suggests lots of passes with the rotary as opposed only 6-7 with the DA, surely the higher passes would outweigh the time aspect of using the rotary?


What I get confused about with utube videos, even with a da they fly over the panels with fairly fast speed of movement.
What also doesnt help is they are always demonstraing on immaculate paintwork.


----------



## RalphWiggam (Apr 10, 2013)

deegan1979 said:


> What I get confused about with utube videos, even with a da they fly over the panels with fairly fast speed of movement.
> What also doesnt help is they are always demonstraing on immaculate paintwork.


You should check out junkmans video on paint correction he demos on one of his cars that's had v bad swirls and scratches etc and shows how to use a DA slowly, pressure etc. t


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

minibbb said:


> ..... I can't really understand why the technique is harder to master- most machine induced defects to tackle?
> 
> The DaveKG guide suggests lots of passes with the rotary as opposed only 6-7 with the DA, surely the higher passes would outweigh the time aspect of using the rotary?


A DA is essentially pushed around the paint, a rotary is guided by altering the angle of the pad. As with many things, the best way to learn to use a rotary is to pick one up.

Each paint and polish combination works differently. With products such as Menzena you work the polish until it has fully broken down whereas with polishes such as Meguiars the polish does not break down, the pad and speed will largely determine the amount of cut


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you for the thoughts guys, my mate is letting me borrow his rotary tomorrow.

Do I still stay with 6-7 passes per set of go for a higher amount?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

minibbb said:


> Thank you for the thoughts guys, my mate is letting me borrow his rotary tomorrow.
> 
> Do I still stay with 6-7 passes per set of go for a higher amount?


It is one of those things where it really depends on the polish, paint, speed etc. My advice on using the rotary is keep the speed down and use a finishing polish and pad just to learn how to move the machine around


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

No comparison for speed. Like a donkey versus a racehorse. Less vibes too with a rotary.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Matty77 said:


> No comparison for speed. Like a donkey versus a racehorse. Less vibes too with a rotary.


I don't really understand why? Because you move the pad across the paintwork so much quicker?

I tried my mates rotary and hated it!! Felt v v weird, the DA goes where I want it but the rotary was hopping all over the place!

Put that down and picked up the DA again!

I'm sure with practice I'd be fine, I just didnt have the time and wanted to crack on with the car.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

minibbb said:


> I don't really understand why? Because you move the pad across the paintwork so much quicker?
> 
> I tried my mates rotary and hated it!! Felt v v weird, the DA goes where I want it but the rotary was hopping all over the place!
> 
> ...


Hopping is usully down to pad angle and it not running flat to the panel. A rotary will take it own route and normally move in a slight arc all you need to do is guide it.

I prefer them to da's


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

I prefer rotory as well although my da does have its uses , it is quicker and easy to control once you get the technique , as has been said let the rotory do the work


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Rotary is guided by changing the angle of the pad rather than pushing it across the panel like a DA that's all. Once it clicks its just as easy


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Depends which rotary, depends which DA, one can be quicker than the other.
You only have to look at alot of detailers and the guys in America now swopping to DA,s from Rotary.


----------



## dave955 (May 27, 2008)

Isn't that forced da though


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Da is a Da same as a car is a car, be it na, turbo or supercharged.

Different levels of Da.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Im with marc, AGAIN! With new polish and pad technology a da can be just as quick if not quicker than a rotary. Plus with the added bonus of no holograms you can sometimes miss a set. So its not all cut and dry. What it will come down to is what you prefer to use and therefore persevere with, the more time spent with a particular tool the better and faster you will become


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Matty77 said:


> No comparison for speed. Like a donkey versus a racehorse. Less vibes too with a rotary.


You backed a lame racehorse, my Donkey drinks Redbull. :thumb:


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

Ive owned a rotory for few months now and affraid to use it. Does anybody have any advise lol?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

gavin_d said:


> Ive owned a rotory for few months now and affraid to use it. Does anybody have any advise lol?


Yes, start with a very very light combo and practice nothing more than machine control, don't worry about results initially. Learn to flow


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

minibbb said:


> I use a DA at the moment which apart from the odd RDS seems to correct my cars very well and Im pleased with the results. It does seem sloooooooow however! Moving the machine 1 inch or so a second for 6-7 passes takes a fair while and for this reason im interested in investing in a rotary as well.
> 
> Am i right in thinking you move a rotary much quicker across the paintwork? If so im guessing the set will be completed a fair bit quicker?


Im also looking for an answer to this.
On the DA full guide the recommended speed is approx 1-2 inches per second.
How does this compare with a rotary, same pad size? Ive seen various posts on here saying that theyve completed a bonnet with a rotary in approx 1/4 of the time it would have taken them with a DA - really? Not looking for specifics, just a guide on how fast the rotary should be moving over paintwork. Of course i appreciate each scenario is different but general advice would be of great assistance!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

On the rotary guide davekg suggests 2-4" per second. Slowing down to possibly 1-2" at slow speeds for burnishing


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

Well my Silverstorm arrived today - excited, i immediately tried any area of my car i knew could do with some improvement - the roof. I gotta say, on hard paints this is an absolute dream to work with! My DA had struggled to make any kind of significant impact but the rotary within half a dozen passes and less than 5 mins had made a huge difference and the paint looks amazing. I used a yellow LC 6.5 inch pad, megs 105, IPA wipedown, then LC black 6.5 inc with 205.

Very impressed.


----------

